# soil test results questions



## BobZhome (May 19, 2019)

I was jealous of the sod my neighbor had put in this spring and I don't have that kind of money to fix my lawn, so started to taking care of it. I've been using N-ext items(RGS, d-thatch, air8, and 0-0-2) for about a month now and decided to do a soil test before my over seeding job soon. I currently have a mix of mostly rye and tall fescues, but they don't spread into the area's that I have killed off the weeds. I'm planning on overseeding with KBG, since it looks nice and will spread.

My soil report:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gfjeVyNB1t79na4OscXxfWXsUU51V2xd

The soil test looks good for most items, but there are a few that are very high like: sulfur, sodium, zinc, and copper...is it ok for these to be so high?
Also a few low ones like: calcium, manganese, boron, and pH. The report also notes "additional micronutrient and lime application may be beneficial", but don't list the ingredients or rates. I just bought some dolomitic limestone to help the maganese and pH. Should I put it down now or when I overseed?

I also plan on put starter fertilizer down when I overseed, but the report already shows my nitrogen and potassium in good levels. Should I skip putting down start fertilizer?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Can you try reposting the report as an image? Can't access the document.


----------



## BobZhome (May 19, 2019)

Maybe this link will work: http://www.mediafire.com/file/qq35pircjt18x3d/Bob%27s_Soil_Savvy_Report.pdf/file

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Unfortunately you used Soil Savvy. Here is a discussion of problems with using that test:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8530

I doubt anyone will comment about its results. In general, when overseeding it's best to hold off on fertilizer until the new grass comes up, so that the old grass doesn't grow too fast while the seed is germinating.


----------

